# Does the HCG jab do what it says on the tin?



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi
On 4th IUI
Had to inject 2 days before IUI this month as follies and oestrogen really good but had only just started to ovulate myself. Told later that other levels, which I presume are the LH ones, were lower than satisfactory and had to inject. Had to inject on 1st one and BFN, as with other 2. 

I know people get BFP when they've injected but does it lessen your chances if you have to inject?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi AJ

Are you meaning the HCG jab to mature & release your follicles or HCG as support for any possible pregnancy?  HCG jabs do work to mature & release eggs & in theory gives the clinic more control over when it happens but sometimes it does happen that you can ovulate or start to ovulate on your own. This nearly happened to me on my 2nd IUI as my follicles grew suddenly & were large enough to pop on their own, I was still advised to jab anyway so that they could be sure that ovulation would happen within a certain time frame.

I got a BFP on my 2nd IUI so for me the whole procedure worked. I don't think taking the jab lessens your chances, TBH it may increase them slightly as natural ovulation can be a little unpredictable.

Not sure I've answered what you wanted to know but if not just shout


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks
Its good to know it can work! 
I meant the one that helps to get ovulation going. My follicle was big and popping and I had started to ovulate but one of the levels wasn't high enough. I never understand what that really means so just wondered if the fact that it was low would make it less likely to work- I will ask for full explanation next time! Hopefully there wont be one but who knows.

thanks for the help.


----------

